# chainsaw not cutting



## 961kyle

i have been sharpening my own chains for awhile and have never had this, i started with a newly sharpened chain, it cut about two or three inches into the log the stopped cutting into the log just, chain kept moving but i wasnt getting anywhere, and eventually just started smoking, next chain did the same thing, and the one after that, tried three chains, anyone have any ideas i would love to hear them


----------



## rarefish383

A picture of the bar would help to see if it is burnt up, any discolloration? Does the chain turn by hand freely on the bar? My first quess is you stuck the chain on backwards by accident, it happens. But, unlikely with 3 chains. Even a relatively dull chain will cut some, so I'm not gonna question your sharpening skills.

Reread your post and the chain is moving freely. Probably not a burnt up bar.
If the bar is going in a couple inches and curving to one side and stopping, could be dull on one side, ie cutting stumps will often dull the down hill side, or damaged bar. But, you said fresh sharpened chain. Still kinda sounds like chain on backwards. But if you do that it usally only goes through the bark before stopping.

Some other folks will jump in soon, Joe.


----------



## stonykill

I had this happen once. Years earlier, someone repaired the tree with cement. I hit the cement directly. Ruined a new chain instantly. Resharpen your chain and try another log. It may be there is something, steel, cement, other tough object stuck in there.


----------



## rarefish383

Forgot the obvious, forieng matter in tree. Is this a yard tree? If you hit metal it usually jumps and you can hear it. If you hit concrete or brick it will just stop cutting and it will smoke. If you keep sticking the bar back in the same groove you'll just keep wiping out the chains, Joe.


----------



## bowtechmadman

When was the last time the bar was dressed? Is it mushroomed out? I've seen bars so bad that as soon as the chain was into the wood the bar hung up b/c the bar was wider than the chain.


----------



## mtngun

961kyle, tell us how you are sharpening the chain and how you are adjusting the raker depth. 

A close up pic of the chain would be helpful, if you have the ability to do so.


----------



## mikeb1079

i vote for unfiled rakers. i just bought a saw from a fella that told me the chain needed sharpening. it didn't, he just kept filing the tooth and never dropped his rakers.


----------



## 961kyle

thanks for all the ideas, im thinkin i need to file down the rakers, ive never done that, i have checked them in the past and they looked ok but im guessing it doesnt take much for them to cause a problem, i hope this is whats causeing the problem, im sharpening the chain with an electric sharpener, a cheap one i bought from menards, it has done the job so far, like i mentioned i have never done the rakes


----------



## stonykill

it seems a little unusual that all 3 chains would suddenly need the rakers lowered at the same time. More than a little unusual.


----------



## lone wolf

Sounds like you sharpened them wrong . Try using a new chain and when its dull file it instead.


----------



## indiansprings

Has to be something in the tree, rebar, nails, pipe etc. Sharpen your chains again, adress the rakers and try on a different piece of wood.
I've rocked a couple of chains hitting old hog wire in a tree before. A chain will usually cut through the small ga hog wire and then when you put on another chain and cut deeper you just keep on hitting strands.


----------



## WoodyWoodsWood

Definatly sharpen with a file. I used an electric sharpener up till this year and now that I learnt to use a file and do it correctly I will never ruin another chain with that electric sharpner again. As far as why your not cutting sounds to me like your probly gettin crooked in the cut. Check the angles on your cutting teeth and see if maybe one side is different from the other. I had a streak of that happening to me a few months ago.


----------



## indiansprings

Sharpening with a machine has nothing to do with ruining chains. The operator using a machine correctly or incorrectly determines that.
After 35 years of hand filing imho as good as anyone I broke down and bought a grinder. Used properly it does a great job of sharpening, especially for firewood cutting. Can I get a chain sharper by hand filing, absolutely but many of the most respected guys here on AS use grinder, grinders are just a tool, and their are varying qualities of grinders but most are adequate, if a person is not good enough to hand file a rocked out chain, use a grinder to get consistent angles and then just touch them up with a file.


----------



## stonykill

indiansprings said:


> Has to be something in the tree, rebar, nails, pipe etc. Sharpen your chains again, adress the rakers and try on a different piece of wood.
> I've rocked a couple of chains hitting old hog wire in a tree before. A chain will usually cut through the small ga hog wire and then when you put on another chain and cut deeper you just keep on hitting strands.


agreed!


----------



## WoodyWoodsWood

Yeah I know its not the tools fault its the operator, I just dont have the patience or skill for a grinder. Plus the ones we have are just the cheap $30.
00 models from Harbor Freight.


----------



## bobsreturn

sounds like you hit something . rock leaves scratches and metal sort of polishes . you need to sharpen back to the chrome on top of the chain or it wont cut , best way to do this is a grinder , this is what the new chain is sharpened with from the factory . metal ,rocks etc are comon in back yard trees ,and really mess up your chains . mate ruined 2 lucas mill chains 4.5ft long on a small brick . so when you push in and there aint no shavins coming out drop the throttle . and check the chain , cause you hit something


----------



## 961kyle

i dont know whats goin, i sharpened the chains, did the rakers, doubled and triple checked to make sure the chain is on right, got a different log, started cutting, and same thing, in a few inches then just spinning chain, went through 2 chains, 2 different logs, think im just going to go get a bar chain combo and see if that will help, not sure whatelse it would be, i have sharpened my own chains for 3 years now and have never had any problems with them


----------



## smithie55

Hey 961Kyle,
Have you tried flipping the bar?
Could be that the rails are not level and the chain is tipping to one side which might be affecting the angle of the cutters.
Just a thought
Good luck


----------



## mtngun

961kyle said:


> i sharpened the chains, did the rakers,


Without a pic we can't narrow things down much.

What did you do to the rakers ?

Is it safety chain ? -- cuz some of that stuff hardly cuts even when it is sharp.

Could be the bar, but I've seen some pretty beat up bars that cut just fine.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Check your bar...agreed some pictures would help tremendously.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

I agree with the check your bar assessment, I expect it to need dressing.:chainsawguy:


----------



## 961kyle

got to looking at things and noticed the grinding wheel on my sharpener was rounded, flipped it, sharpened a chain, cut a log and straight through like a new one, i dont know if thats a normal thing you have to do but it worked, im sure someone knows if thats normal


----------



## stonykill

good. Glad you resolved the issue.....


----------



## mtngun

961kyle said:


> i dont know if thats a normal thing you have to do but it worked, im sure someone knows if thats normal


Yes, you have to dress the wheel to maintain the proper radius. Flipping also helps. 

That doesn't totally explain why your chains weren't cutting, but all's well that ends well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 961kyle

what would the proper way to dress the wheel be?


----------



## 820wards

961kyle said:


> i dont know whats goin, i sharpened the chains, did the rakers, doubled and triple checked to make sure the chain is on right, got a different log, started cutting, and same thing, in a few inches then just spinning chain, went through 2 chains, 2 different logs, think im just going to go get a bar chain combo and see if that will help, not sure whatelse it would be, i have sharpened my own chains for 3 years now and have never had any problems with them



This is a dumb thought, but I've seen it done. 

Did you put the chain on backwards?:newbie:


jerry-


----------



## betterbuilt

961kyle said:


> i dont know whats goin, i sharpened the chains, did the rakers, doubled and triple checked to make sure the chain is on right, got a different log, started cutting, and same thing, in a few inches then just spinning chain, went through 2 chains, 2 different logs, think im just going to go get a bar chain combo and see if that will help, not sure whatelse it would be, i have sharpened my own chains for 3 years now and have never had any problems with them



I think you could get a lot more help by posting a pic.


----------



## mtngun

961kyle said:


> what would the proper way to dress the wheel be?


They makes stones for dressing wheels. Try this Bailey's CBN wheel cleaning stick

What happens is the wheel wears mostly on the side and not the tip. This changes the angle slightly. The problem could be exaggerated if the grinding depth is too shallow. 

I'm having a hard time picturing a wheel worn so bad that the cutting angles are totally dysfunctional, but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

820wards said:


> This is a dumb thought, but I've seen it done.
> 
> Did you put the chain on backwards?:newbie:
> 
> 
> jerry-



Now I'm wonderin if he sharpened the back of the cutters....


----------



## 961kyle

i see your from georgia so its not your fault you have words come out of your mouth that might not sound to intelligent to the rest of the world but no i didnt sharpen the back of the cutters, i flipped my grinding wheel and no more problems, thanks to everyone for the ideas, appreciate the help (ahh the good ol south)


----------



## betterbuilt

I still say post a pic. You can prove that you weren't sharpening the back of the cutters.


----------



## 961kyle

what is with you and pictures? get over it, problem is solved


----------



## betterbuilt

961kyle said:


> what is with you and pictures? get over it, problem is solved



Whatever! I still doesn't make any sense that it wasn't cutting at all.


----------



## stonykill

betterbuilt said:


> I still say post a pic. You can prove that you weren't sharpening the back of the cutters.


 way to make a new guy feel welcome! He fixed his problem. He is happy. :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Mike Williams

961kyle said:


> i see your from georgia so its not your fault you have words come out of your mouth that might not sound to intelligent to the rest of the world but no i didnt sharpen the back of the cutters, i flipped my grinding wheel and no more problems, thanks to everyone for the ideas, appreciate the help (ahh the good ol south)



Glad you got to cutting again. Just a bit of friendly advice. Don't go bashing a region because you don't like what one person said. 

Ya damn yankee :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## betterbuilt

stonykill said:


> way to make a new guy feel welcome! He fixed his problem. He is happy. :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:



I guess now that I read it again, my words could have been taken a few different ways. All I was trying to say is He might benefit from posting a pic of his cutters. I was actually trying to aid him from the few post that were bashing him. He's happy. nuff said.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

961kyle said:


> i see your from georgia so its not your fault you have words come out of your mouth that might not sound to intelligent to the rest of the world but no i didnt sharpen the back of the cutters, i flipped my grinding wheel and no more problems, thanks to everyone for the ideas, appreciate the help (ahh the good ol south)



Listen Junior, I was trying to help you just as everyone else responding to this thread. Damn right I'm from Georgia and you better bet I'll match wits with you ANY day. Yep I'm a hillbilly but I'm also a Journeyman AREOSPACE technician, pilot, and a few other things you probably don't know exists...So at any time in ANY subject you want I'll sit down with you and show you just how stupid you most likely are....

Enjoy the last help you'll ever get from me; Dont sharpen the back of the cutters, Just turn the chain around noob.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

One other thing Einstein,



961kyle said:


> i see your from georgia so its not your fault you have words come out of your mouth that might not sound to intelligent to the rest of the world but no i didnt sharpen the back of the cutters, i flipped my grinding wheel and no more problems, thanks to everyone for the ideas, appreciate the help (ahh the good ol south)




If in the future you decide the written word is the medium of choice for assailing someones intelligence, maybe you should try to compose a comprehensible missive that is not LADEN with grammatical errors.

I should be capitalized, your first use of "your" is wholly incorrect and should read "you're" Georgia should be capitalized your first use of "to" should read "too". Ah the damn ol yankees...

It would serve you well to remember an old quote,

"Better to be silent and thought a fool than to use ones keyboard to remove all doubt."

(You boys don't reckon he rubbed me wrong do ya?)
(In my book he's ready for the top of the stairs!)

- Hillbilly, out

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Attention
Let it be known:
Hillbilly does not recognize that everyone living North of the Mason / Dixon line is a "Damn Yankee"
Only some that act like "DY's"

Words for Kyle and maybe others;
Any time you approach a brotherhood or group of any sort that you wish to be a part of, remember to come with a humble heart and a willingness to help and especially a rubber skin. That is to say, Expect to take some mild ribbing, otherwise the group will never get to know you or realize your value or potential as a member or part of the team.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## redoakneck

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Interesting. Kyle has not replied back with his knowledge level.

Al Einstein E=mc2 all thought he was crazy and he did soso in school


----------



## 961kyle

haha, just wanted to get under your skin a little, didnt mean to make ya freak out, mission accomplished, take your meds man


----------



## lone wolf

961kyle said:


> haha, just wanted to get under your skin a little, didnt mean to make ya freak out, mission accomplished, take your meds man



You guys belong in the political forums.


----------



## gemniii

Posting pictures pursues truth.

Not to long ago on AS there was someone who complained about his chain, posted pictures, and several posters noted that the back of the cutters were significantly rounded and worn. 

I believe I read of one person who got his chain sharpened by a neophyte at an engine store who ran it thru a machine and sharpened the back. 

So it all happens.


----------



## TraditionalTool

961kyle said:


> i see your from georgia so its not your fault you have words come out of your mouth that might not sound to intelligent to the rest of the world but no i didnt sharpen the back of the cutters, i flipped my grinding wheel and no more problems, thanks to everyone for the ideas, appreciate the help (ahh the good ol south)


Not for nothing but this is not the way to talk to people that are trying to help you. It seems to me that your the person that can't get their chain to cut, not Hillbilly3995.

When you reply to someone like the above, people such as myself will remember for a long time. Wait until you need more help, good luck! :notrolls2:


----------



## Hillbilly3995

961kyle said:


> haha, just wanted to get under your skin a little, didnt mean to make ya freak out, mission accomplished, take your meds man



Haha? you're no more under my skin than the last idiot I forgot, If you think that was freaking out you've a lot to learn, also "mission accomplished" is a term for real men, you should never use it. I don't take meds "man" nor do I need any, "man".

Just as I expected, another juvenile remark from a punk that just had his ass handed to him and does not know when to quit..

If there is nothing else you've got, you are dismissed junior.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

*Boy Oh BOY*

Look fellas this punk is tired of being made a fool in public so now hes started in my visitor messages;



961kyle said:


> 961kyle
> your 46 years old and talkin crap? wish i would have looked at that before wastin my time, im 27 and im sure i have accomplished more than you ever will, useful things, like graduating from a university, not to mention i probably make in a week what you do in a year, so see ya later old man and pick on someone in your age bracket you could keep up with



Listen up Junior, yes I'm 46 and I ran 9 miles this morning while you were sleeping dreaming about George Michaels, do you really think you are the only one with a degree? you make in a week what I make in a year? thats laughable 
How many airplanes do you own? I'm also a veteran and I'd bet my bottom dollar I have stepped over far better men than you just to get to a fight.
Tell your daddy he wasted his money on your education as you cannot even write properly.

What you should have posted to my visitor messages was an apology, I'm a forgiving guy and would likely have forgiven your ignorance and lack of respect. You can hammer away at me all you like, you're still outclassed in every way. Give it up junior unless you're ready to throw away that last shred of dignity. Dismissed!


----------



## Timberframed

Guess I'm lucky again. I pay only $9.00 each for a fellow to sharpen my big chains. He is only 3 miles away and does a splendid job. It may sound like a waste of money to some but I have other more pressing things at the shop that keep me busy other than taking the time to sharpen myself. Hope you guys can work it out.


----------



## gemniii

Timberframed said:


> Guess I'm lucky again. I pay only $9.00 each for a fellow to sharpen my big chains. He is only 3 miles away and does a splendid job. It may sound like a waste of money to some but I have other more pressing things at the shop that keep me busy other than taking the time to sharpen myself. Hope you guys can work it out.



Ah, a nice calm voice. Have you seen the thread I started ?
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=146549

Prices seem to range from $3 to $15. The BIGGEST problem seems to be finding a reliable good sharpening service.


----------



## Timberframed

gemniii, I'm paying .11¢ per cutter @ 82 cutters for a 60" I might do better somewhere else but it's like buying gas. One station is 5¢ cheaper and I only want 10 gallons. I'm not going to drive 15 miles to save 50¢. Thanks for the link to post. Ya'll got another rep coming your way!


----------



## Hillbilly3995

About the earlier devolution to mayhem:rant:...Sorry Gents :taped:


----------



## Timberframed

It's cool here Hillbilly. Sometimes a fire breaks out! My solution is to throw some T-bones on it to put it out.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

Timberframed said:


> It's cool here Hillbilly. Sometimes a fire breaks out! My solution is to throw some T-bones on it to put it out.



Good, but now you made me hungry...


----------



## Timberframed

Anyone catch that Primal Grill on TV? Cave Man Steaks? T-bones right on the coals! I'll give this a go with my next batch of home made apple wood charcoal


----------



## Hillbilly3995

Timberframed said:


> Anyone catch that Primal Grill on TV? Cave Man Steaks? T-bones right on the coals! I'll give this a go with my next batch of home made apple wood charcoal



sounds good, I want the recipe for homemade charcoal, do you just cook it in an airtight vessel?


----------



## Timberframed

Hillbilly, I have a Fisher Baby Bear at my shop. I load in pure Apple and Pear wood kindling and all (Lil' bit of Shagbark). Let it coal up big...then scoop it out into a bucket then dowse with water. Place in a paper bag and let dry for a month or so. After that it's ready to go. Don't use a lot of starter fluid for you won't need it. Chaw into a Porterhouse grilled with this and you will be reluctant to use Kingsford or the like again.


----------



## TraditionalTool

Hillbilly3995 said:


> About the earlier devolution to mayhem:rant:...Sorry Gents :taped:


I wouldn't worry about it, you didn't start it...


----------



## john taliaferro

your luckey i cant post pictures got one with 20 ribs on the hasty bake with the smoke drifting off .:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## BobL

Just to keep everyone's hunger on edge - remember these from last summer. It's our Camping pizza oven


----------



## yooper

wow that looks good, big pizza maker my self. dont let Ljute see the tomatoes used as toppings:hmm3grin2orange: he might have a fit:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TraditionalTool

john taliaferro said:


> your luckey i cant post pictures got one with 20 ribs on the hasty bake with the smoke drifting off .:biggrinbounce2:


Oh, someone mentioned smoking...gotcha covered! 

Smoked with miso sauce, my own specialty:





Here's with BBQ sauce, for those with a traditional palette:


----------



## 820wards

Hillbilly3995 said:


> About the earlier devolution to mayhem:rant:...Sorry Gents :taped:



Hillbilly,


One thing this guy didn't learn from his parents is manners/respect for other people. When I was a kid if I didn't say yes Sir, yes Mam I got a smacked on the back if my head. Just don't let this guy bug you, everyone here was just trying to help him and he wasn't getting it. His higher education as he states puts him way ahead of us that's why he couldn't figure out why his saw wasn't cutting. Right....

I still think he had the chain on backwards. Where I worked I came in contact with scientists/PHD's daily. They were so smart that they had to wear Velcro shoes because they couldn't figure out how to tie their own shoes. We called the propeller heads.

I'm sure he will read this post, but who cares.....

jerry-


----------



## 820wards

TraditionalTool said:


> Oh, someone mentioned smoking...gotcha covered!
> 
> Smoked with miso sauce, my own specialty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's with BBQ sauce, for those with a traditional palette:




Now that's not fair posting pictures like that. Those look great!

jerry-


----------



## Hillbilly3995

Thanks Guys, I've been doing web forums for a good while and I know no one wants to see that garbage...

My excuse on another thread was when he insulted me I had just had 3 cups of black coffee...lol

Cheers ! its 4:17 AM in Jawja, lets go hunting! BBL


----------



## TraditionalTool

820wards said:


> Now that's not fair posting pictures like that. Those look great!
> 
> jerry-



That was a bit mean, not showing what they look like inside...I apologize...these are St. Louis style spareribs. We make curry with the trimmings.






This is how we serve it, Japanese style, over some Japanese eggplant with a large scallop cooked in a garlic/butter/wine sauce.






PS - at least this thread got peaceful...


----------



## anysawpat

kyle should be banned for starting it all.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

anysawpat said:


> kyle should be banned for starting it all.



LOL he should be congratulated for earning the most negative reputation I've ever seen....


----------



## gemniii

anysawpat said:


> kyle should be banned for starting it all.


Well I had read somewhere about red rep, but had never seen a red nova like he has, /edit much less two


----------



## Hillbilly3995

Old age and treachery overcomes youth and vigor every time....


----------



## TraditionalTool

gemniii said:


> Well I had read somewhere about red rep, but had never seen a red nova like he has, /edit much less two


Same here, I've never seen 2 big 'ol red novas like that...


----------



## Hillbilly3995

TraditionalTool said:


> Same here, I've never seen 2 big 'ol red novas like that...



Just goes to show, always be reasonable, logical, polite and have heavy hitting friends...lol


----------



## Timberframed

I was trying to figure out rep. Seems like for every 4, you get a star/nova? I don't know about the red ones though. No big deal. I just carry on.


----------



## Timberframed

Hillbilly, I think there is an outfit down in Georgia that makes home brewed natural charcoal and sells up here even.


----------



## unclemoustache

Just my 2 cents, but after reading through this whole thread, it looks like the poor kid got the short end of the stick from us. He wanted some info, got some good advice, then managed to figure it out on his own and thanked everyone for their advice. Then people kept harassing him for pics and all that, and he said it was taken care of. Still, some kept pushing, so he started pushing back.
I think he did rather well, considering. If other people could hold their annoyance as long as he did, there'd be fewer neg reps around here.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

unclemoustache said:


> Just my 2 cents, but after reading through this whole thread, it looks like the poor kid got the short end of the stick from us. He wanted some info, got some good advice, then managed to figure it out on his own and thanked everyone for their advice. Then people kept harassing him for pics and all that, and he said it was taken care of. Still, some kept pushing, so he started pushing back.
> I think he did rather well, considering. If other people could hold their annoyance as long as he did, there'd be fewer neg reps around here.



I disagree, no one harassed him and the flashpoint was his response to a comment I made to Jerry, I did not even come close to insulting him until being unduly provoked. it was about his attitude, not his chainsaw.

But you are entitled to your opinion and I respect that.


----------



## TraditionalTool

unclemoustache said:


> Just my 2 cents, but after reading through this whole thread, it looks like the poor kid got the short end of the stick from us. He wanted some info, got some good advice, then managed to figure it out on his own and thanked everyone for their advice. Then people kept harassing him for pics and all that, and he said it was taken care of. Still, some kept pushing, so he started pushing back.
> I think he did rather well, considering. If other people could hold their annoyance as long as he did, there'd be fewer neg reps around here.


I appreciate your opinion, but quite honestly I didn't see it like that at all. I'm glad you could glean that out of the thread, because if so, that would be good.

FWIW, If the kid was so smart and rich like he said he is, I wonder why he couldn't figure out how to fix a chainsaw? I mean, the way he was bragging about making more money than Hillbilly I would figure he could just go out and buy a new chainsaw if the one he has doesn't work.


----------



## BobL

FWIW, still find it hard to believe the reason that he gave for fixing his problem. My guess is that he fixed it because he had done something else silly and didn't want to tell us the real story. We've all been there. In this case it's best to fess up or lay low. Getting defensive is just gonna get people pushing the envelope. Anyway, lets get on to something more constructive.


----------



## Hillbilly3995

C'mon Bob...I never did anything silly...I _Meant_ to fill my gas tank with bar oil...


----------



## TraditionalTool

BobL said:


> FWIW, still find it hard to believe the reason that he gave for fixing his problem. My guess is that he fixed it because he had done something else silly and didn't want to tell us the real story. We've all been there. In this case it's best to fess up or lay low. Getting defensive is just gonna get people pushing the envelope. Anyway, lets get on to something more constructive.


I agree. He must have had the chain on backwards, or the tangs weren't in the rim, or some other dumb pet trick...that would prevent the chain from spinning...since he vanished so quickly, that seem most logical.

I hope he will learn from it and come back, there's a lot to glean from this site on chainsaws and milling and other related topics.


----------



## Timberframed

BobL's pizza pics prompted me to post these pictures of the pallete pleasing and prefered shop pie. I do this on a regular basis up at the shop. Have a Tombstone pizza oven amongst other galley equipment.



[/URL][/IMG]
This is a home made pie with Argaricus mushrooms I picked and sauce made from tomatoes out of the garden. One bite of this and I have to remember why I came up to the shop! Need to try baking one in the fire box.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## woodguy105

Timberframed said:


> This is a home made pie with Argaricus mushrooms I picked. One bite of this and I have to remember why I came up to the shop!





Any mushroom that makes you forget why you're there is alright by me! ...I'd probably avoid the power tools. 

Seriously, nice set up for the shop and great looking pizza!


----------



## jimdad07

I like the pizza pics, since we have been switched to all organic by my live-in supervisor, that is pretty much how we've been making them with all the toppings except the cheese coming from dead deer, home grown beef and the garden.


----------



## luckydux

How goes it fella's? I posted this on another site a couple days ago but after doing my morning googling I ran across this thread and noticed all the advice he was getting so I figured I would get more help here.

I can take all the ribbing you got so don't go lightly 
I dug out my mother in laws chainsaw and I believe its a husky 55 rancher. I've been researching and now I'm confused about what I started googling so it could be a 455. Anyhow I dumped the old gas out put new in and fired it up. I decided to cut down a tree and see how it would do. Cut a rather large tree down like it was nothing. Then I let a buddy have a go with it and he got it binded on his first cut. I got my other saw out and cut it free and then kept on cutting branches with my other one so I didn't cut much more with the rancher...however when I did it just wasn't cutting like it did when I initially fell the tree. Found a new husky chain (H80) in the shed and put it on..same problem, won't cut. 
I feel as smart as a tree after trying to figure this out and my best guess is that somehow when it got in a bind it did something. The bar looks straight but it seems like the chain is tilting in the track. The track looks okay to me as well but ?? I put the old chain back on cause it seems like it was cutting better than the new one and I was wrong..same result. 
To sum up my issue...the rancher is cutting like I had the chain on backwards...no I don't have the chain on backwards ...been there 

Does anyone care to guess what the problem is? 

Thanks for any info


----------



## luckydux

Update..
I picked up a new bar as well as a chain just because its eating at me to know what the deal is... however, the issue remains. A couple other things I noticed was that its not cutting straight, it starts going left. The other is that the tension screw is all the way forward and I can't go anymore. When I put a chain on its tight..."try" to make a cut and its loose. Its not so loose that it comes off the track and I'm not sure if it can but its looser than I like. I put about all I got into the 2 nuts holding the bar on when I tighten them down and I can't turn the chain tensioner screw so I have to back off the nuts a bit before I'm able to tighten the chain back up. I'm missing something here

Its a 455 rancher and I'm not sure of its age but it has a sticker on it that has 2002 on it. Its dirty but looks to be in great shape


----------



## TPA

It probably is a 55 rancher. Husqvarna switched the name lately to 455 rancher.

Since you bought a new bar, eliminate that as the culprit for now. Get a real close look at your new chain and see if anything dulled it as soon as it was used, if not eliminate it as the culprit, if it is dulled find what is dulling it. Inspect the entire clutch area of the saw for dammage from the chain rubbing.

If the bar and chain are both eliminated as the culprit, you might want to try full chisel chain (avoid the safety chain sold at Lowes). If none of this works, you will need to consult with someone more knowledgable than myself.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Is the oiler working ok? I had mine clog up, and the chain stretched pretty quickly to the point where, as you described, it had to be adjusted all the way out, and was still loose. When I compared it to a new chain with the same number of links, it was more than a link longer. That'll also put wear on your sprocket. Good advice about the safety chain. They're pretty worthless, as far as I'm concerned (try bore cutting with one).

I've run a .050 chain in a .058 bar and wondered why it wouldn't cut straight.

Biggest goof was accidentally putting Diesel fuel in my Husq 372. I had to adjust the carb, but it did ok for two tankfulls before I noticed it smelled funny. Saw still runs.


----------



## luckydux

Well first let me say that it says 455 rancher on the cover...the 2002 that is on the sticker I referred to, may not have anything to do with the mnfct date. Probably doesn't matter much..just wanted to verify

I've inspected it to the best of my current knowledge so if something was to be off I wouldn't know it. If I were to find what looked to be damage in the clutch area, what would that tell you?

The oiler was clogged but I got that squared away. So when I initially found the saw and fell the tree with ease, it did so with little to no oil...and now with the oil flowing nicely, it will leave some grade a skid marks and smokes more than me :confused2:

Another fella who just happened to see it in the shed today thought that the bar looked crooked to him. I think its just how the bar sits on this particular saw because to me, if it were crooked, it wouldn't be worth fixing. 

I'm $75 dollars into what somehow has turned into a project of mine so there's no turning back...its getting fixed one way or the other. I just can't see how it did so well on the first cut and then this happened. Makes me think the problem is so obvious that a caveman could fix it so I figured I asked around online where nobody knows me before taking the walk of shame to the repair guy :msp_smile:


----------



## rarefish383

Almost every one of my non "Tree Service" friends has done this when putting a new chain on, or just tightening one up: They set the engine, power head, on a bench, put the bar, chain, and side plate on and let the bar tip sag down and then tighten every thing up. After the first cut every thing is loose. Cause? There is enough play in the bar tip up and down, that the force of you pushing down on the saw while cutting, will push the bar up and make the chain loose. Cure? Get a block of wood and stick it under the tip of the bar to hold it up tight, then snug your nuts down, and don't lean on them hard. I've actually pulled the studs out of the block on one of my Dad's big saws when I was a kid over- tightening them. When you get into longer bars, say anything over 2ft, you can really see how much play there is up and down. 

When a saw cuts crooked it's usually the chain, not the bar. If it cuts to the left it usually shows that someone cut a tree down and got the right side too close to the ground and dulled the right side. There is a lot of dirt and grit the closer to the ground you get, and the right, bottom, side of the bar and chain is closer than the top side. At several thousand RPM it only takes a light touch.

After 40 years of sharpening my own saws my eyes have gotten bad enough that I let my buddy at Ace Hardware take care of that chore. He charges $4.50 for my 14inch chains and charged me $8.00 for my 36 inch 404 chain, that's a big chain. Folks can talk about the right angles and such on sharpening a chain and it can make a huge difference. That being said, if you use the propper size file and just follow the angle on the chian you will get it close enough that it will cut good enough for the average home owner use. My guess is that new chain you got out of the shed was actually a once used chain. Some one took a new chain, used it once and stuck it in the dirt. Bought another new chain, put the once used one back in the new box, and went on with business. If you think about it, there is really no way a new, sharp chain "can't cut". If you stretch a piece of new chain in a bow saw and work it back and forth by hand it will "cut". Your anallogy of the chain being on backwards is very accurate, and there are no other if, ands, or buts. If it was cutting like a chian on backwards, it was either on backwards or very dull, no other options. A sharp chain, spinning around, in contact with wood just can not, "not cut". 

Good luck with your new toy, I mean saw, Joe.


----------



## luckydux

Alright, we're in business! Thanks to all for the info/advice and my hat is tipped especially to you Joe. You relayed your thoughts the way I needed to read them, which I believe is termed black and white 

I realized I never put the new chain on that I bought because I just assumed that the chain I found in the shed was new because it was in the package and it was still sealed..so I thought. I still truly don't know that it wasn't new. Until today I hadn't tried to follow the directions to a tee when putting on a chain, such as keeping the tip of the bar up when tightening it down. Well today I did follow the directions and I did put on that new chain.. and you know what? :biggrinbounce2: ..like butter...and I didn't stop til the tank ran dry! Probably smiled the whole time too. 
I'm still not certain what the deal was but I reckon if I get the itch and gotta know I could swap the bars and chains around until the problem is recreated. Chances are all I needed was a new chain from the get go and possibly putting the chain on correctly. I learn so I live another day...and I only lost a little sleep over it but I be fine uttahere2:

Thanks again folks, ya'll are great 

Brant


----------



## callan

*Only cutting tilted?*

Hey guys, 

Long time reader, first time poster. Sorry to revive an old thread, but I noticed the last post was only a few months ago, so....here we go. 

I've noticed recently that my ms192t (12in bar) only cuts into the wood a little bit before its starts binding up. It almost feels like the bar is thicker than the chain. It seems that if I tilt the saw a little bit, as I am cutting, I can get the teeth to bite, and finish off the cut...but, it is really annoying me. 

I have never had the bar dressed; is that the likely culprit? I noticed the same thing started happening today on my 044 with 25 in bar.


----------



## Fedaburger

Hello and welcome to AS. The easy way to see if your bar needs attention, is take the chain off and lay it flat on a table. Put a straight edge flat on the side, if you can see daylight under the middle just file both ridges on both sides until good and flat. The ridges will make the saw stop in the wood. Get the chain good and sharp and gauge the rakers all the same and she should cut as good as new. Good luck.


----------



## mtngun

callan said:


> my ms192t (12in bar) only cuts into the wood a little bit before its starts binding up. It seems that if I tilt the saw a little bit, as I am cutting, I can get the teeth to bite


Sounds like your rakers need attention.

Can't say more without a closeup of the chain.


----------



## callan

Thanks for the replies! Chain is sharp, and the rakers get regular attention as well. I usually bring the rakers down every other sharpening. I flip the bar every sharpening. I saw I a guy mention that the bar could be "mushroomed". What is that, and how does it happen?


----------



## Fedaburger

The reason the bar needs flipped is because when your cutting wood the pressure from pushing down causes the "mushroom" effect on the bar rail. The chain wear plus pressure of the down cut. You'll notice the top of the bar won't be warn as bad as the bottom. You can easily notice this buy taking the chain off and grab the bar with two fingers and slide towards the rail of the bar where the chain runs. You will feel a sharp edge on both sides usually toward the rear of the bar where most pressure from cutting occurs. If its bad enough you can see the ridges or "mushroom" effect plain as day. It's worse on the rear of the bar because thats ussually where your doing the cutting with the bar, close to the powerhead. After fileing the sides be sure to touch up the rail itself on top where the chain runs because it pushes the ridge when you file the sides up. They'll be sharp and you want to file until the sides and top no longer have the sharp edge. I hope I did ok explaining its somethin that would be easier showing someone. Lol


----------



## flashhole

I don't have anything to add to this thread but I want to follow it just for the entertainment factor.


----------

